# Funny Hatching Story



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I thought this was cute and funny and felt like sharing. My hubby got to watch our first baby of the season hatch today. Snowball was in the box with the eggs. The baby had started pipping last night and I guess had cracked all the way around the egg. Well Snowball decided that wasn't enough and popped the top off for him. Then, when the baby didn't come right out of the egg (resting I'm guessing) Snowball pulled him out and pushed him underneath himself to warm him up. I have pictures that I'll post when I get home (I'm at school right now) but it was just so funny I had to share. Such an impatient daddy, but so glad he assisted and we didn't have to!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

that sounds so cute!! what a good parent!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's adorable he is a great dad.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics of the little guy.  Sweet story.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...your story reminded me of Joanie (a pearl male with a girls name). His mate was Trouble (a lutino) and she was the one that taught me about hen reproductive problems.

Joanie so wanted to be a Daddy, but with Trouble it was not meant to be. I had a huge enclosed in patio with about 50 tiels in it and colony breeding. Joanie would ride my shoulder and peek in the nesboxes as I checked them. If I wasn't fast enough he would leap in and try to feed the babies too. As I was checking a clutch of eggs he hopped into the box. he started chirping and softly tapping the egg. After he tapped the egg the chick inside started chirping frantically. That got Joanie to chirp and tap some more. There was a small pip mark on the shell. Joanie started working the shell of the top of the egg. The membrane was stuck to the baby and her gently removed it. 

Out popped the baby so fast that it scared Joanie and he almost flipped backwards. So Joanie saved the day by spotting and assisting a trapped baby in the shell.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Out popped the baby so fast that it scared Joanie and he almost flipped backwards. So Joanie saved the day by spotting and assisting a trapped baby in the shell.


Sometimes they know better than us...hubby was ready to assist hatch if needed but Snowball just looked at him like "I got this dude, no need to worry." Baby had a full crop this morning and the 2nd baby is pipping. Not cheeping too much, which I thought was weird, but I can hear it pecking on the egg. I'm assuming its a girl right now lol.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL srtiels and Roxy. Wish mine would hatch assist.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol Roxy... srtiels both of your stories made me cry of laughter 
Aw bless them


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Snowball just looked at him like "I got this dude, no need to worry."*
---------------------------------------------

LOL....the Daddy birds can take their jobs so seriously.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe that's so cute !!!! I noticed today Shake got way more aggressive so im hoping that's a great sign he will be helpful why i am gone if its needed


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, such sweet stories.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Here is Snowball helping the little fuzzy out of his egg...and the last photo is the baby!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a good Daddy bird  Look at that little head under the front of him...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, so sweet.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is just too cute!! Awww


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea he is but he (and my hubby) jumped the gun last night on baby 2. Hubby comes out of the bird room with an egg with the top popped off. This baby was not ready to fully come out yet. I wrapped her up and put her back but Dad tried to pull her out of the egg (yolk not fully absorbed) so I pulled her out again and held her til she had. Then I tied off her umbilical cord and put her back with the parents. She was fed this morning so that's a good sign but baby 1 had sadly passed away. It looks like Mama bird got rough in the night and bruised his beak up. He even had food in his mouth poor little guy. Now I gotta keep an eye on Mama, she gets too rough and she's coming out. Daddy can handle babies on his own if need be.


----------

